# virus osx/vsearch-a sur mon mac book



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

bonjour,

j'ai un macbook pro acheté en mai dernier. c'est le dernier de la game avec un lecteur de disque intégrer.

Depuis juin j'ai un problème au démarrage. c'est très long et quand je le ferme aussi.

également sur safari dés que j'ouvre une page j'ai des fenêtres de pub qui s'ouvre. j'ai également souvent sur le texte des pages que j'ouvre des mots souligner et quand je mets ma souris dessus ça me ramène à des pub.

étant vraiment tanné de ce soucis j'ai installer un anti-virus gratuit. sophos anti-virus.

il a détecté donc le virus osx/vsearch-a. il me propose de le mettre en quarantaine mais ça ne fonctionne pas. mes soucis restent les même.

j'ai également essayer de supprimer safari et de réinstaller osx. cela n'a rien changer.

je ne sais donc plus quoi faire.

si quelqu'un a une idée...


merci à tous




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2014)

c'est *multi* traité multi solutionné
c'est un adware

dizaines de sujets là dessus et comment l'enlever

la prochaine fois tu fais une recherche AVANT de créer un sujet

exemples parmi des dizaines d'autres
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...rte-ouvre-fenetres-publicitaires-1247740.html
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/supprimer-liens-hypertextes-verts-indesirables-1244413.html


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

un adware???? j'imagine que je dois forcément savoir ce que c'est !

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2014)

quebecd a dit:


> un adware???? j'imagine que je dois forcément savoir ce que c'est !
> 
> merci



Un adware est un logiciel qu&#8217;on qualifiera de malveillant dont le but est de diffuser de la publicité intempestive sur ta machine.

Tu as installé celui-ci en téléchargeant un logiciel à partir d&#8217;un site tel que Softonic ou CNet Downloads ou via un lien sauvage.

http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/


Rappel : télécharger de préférence depuis le site du développeur de l&#8217;application. A défaut MacUpdate reste une plateforme de confiance.


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un adware est un logiciel quon qualifiera de malveillant dont le but est de diffuser de la publicité intempestive sur ta machine.
> 
> Tu as installé celui-ci en téléchargeant un logiciel à partir dun site tel que Softonic ou CNet Downloads ou via un lien sauvage.
> 
> ...





ok, merci

et est ce que cela a un lien avec le virus que mon anti-virus à trouver? ou j'ai deux problèmes. le adware et un virus?

dans ses cas la que dois je faire pour enlever le virus?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2014)

ben tu aurais cherché  par exemple le terme vsearch tu tombais sur un des liens que j'ai cité qui explique ce qu'est un adware et indique le nettoyage à faire
le lien de moonwalker donne aussi divers méthodes

----

la recherche se fait comme ca:

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co termes de recherche


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

étant pas très doué en informatique j'ai essayé ce qui est décrit dans des forums mais j'ai pas réussi .

une bonne âme pourrait m'aider étape par étape car n'y connaissant rien je n'arriverai pas seule.

j'ai télécharger esayfind pour chercher les soucis mais il n'a rien trouver.

et je ne parle pas anglais donc beaucoup de site ne peuvent pas m'aider.

merci


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2014)

sur le lien  donné par moonwalker 
tu descends là
*



			Step 1: Run the Adware Removal Tool

Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
tu installes l'outil adware removal tool
 qui fera le boulot


et voilà


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

je l'ai fait. il a fait redémarrer mon ordi et puis plus rien. et le problème reste le même pour les liens souligner et mon anti-virus continue de me dire que j'ai un virus et qu'il faut le mettre en quarantaine . je le fais mais l'anti-virus n'y arrive pas. que puis-je faire d'autres?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2014)

tu sembles donc pile dans le cas  evoqué dans le lien déjà donné
(sauf qu'au lieu d'avast c'est sophos)

  fil qui tu le lis bien donne un autre lien 
avec encore une intervention de moonwalker et la solution probable

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/supprimer-liens-hypertextes-verts-indesirables-1244413.html

et qui mene à
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/adware-supprimer-liens-hypertexte-verts-1242951.html


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

les liens que vous m'envoyez m'amène sur d'autres pages du forum qui amène sur d'autres pages et encore sur d'autres... ça donne mille et une solution mais quand on y connait rien c'est vraiment pas clair. j'ai beau essayer les deux trois trucs que je comprend ça reste du russe pour moi. si j'étais doué en informatique il est évident que je n'aurais pas besoin de vous. j'ai essayé plusieurs choses que je suis capable de faire mais la plupart du temps je ne sais pas exactement la démarche que je dois entreprendre pour réussir à supprimer ce adware et mon virus. 

si vous pouvez être plus précis dans la démarche que je dois faire je vous en remercie


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2014)

C&#8217;est quoi le problème ?

Tu n&#8217;arrives pas à trouver les chemins.

C&#8217;est pourtant facile.

/System

C&#8217;est le dossier *System* à la racine.

Pour accéder à la racine => Finder > Aller > Ordinateur et cliquer sur Macintosh HD


/Library c&#8217;est le dossier *Bibliothèque* à côté de System (pas celui dedans).

~/Library c&#8217;est le dossier *Bibliothèque* du compte. Il est invisible mais il suffit de maintenir la touche *alt* et d&#8217;aller dans le menu *Aller* de la barre de menu du Finder pour y accéder.

A partir de là, je pense que tu peux comprendre la notation des chemins.

Par exemple, d&#8217;après Thierry28722, on trouve :
/Library/Application Support/VSearch 
/Library/LaunchAgents/com.vsearch.agent.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.vsearch.daemon.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.vsearch.helper.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/Jack.plist 
/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/Jack 
/System/Library/Frameworks/VSearch.framework

tout cela à mettre à la corbeille (mot de passe administrateur demandé) et la vider. Si ça résiste faire un effacement corbeille sécurisé.


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

quand on y connait rien c'est pas simple même si pour vous ça l'est.

j'ai réussi à trouver la bibliothèque caché. par contre je n'ai que le dossier 

/Library/Application Support/VSearch 


mais je n'ai pas le vsearch

pour les autres dossiers je n'ai tout simplement pas de dossier à ce nom la.


/Library/LaunchAgents/com.vsearch.agent.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.vsearch.daemon.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.vsearch.helper.plist 
/Library/LaunchDaemons/Jack.plist 
/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/Jack 
/System/Library/Frameworks/VSearch.framework

si je ne les ai pas cela veux dire que cela ne vient pas de là le soucis?

merci pour votre aide




édit: dans la bibliothèque caché je n'ai rien des dossiers que je dois trouver mais dans la vraie j'ai les dossiers comme frameworks mais par contre je n'ai aucun des dossiers que je dois mettre dans la corbeille.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2014)

Regarde bien.

Ne pas confondre /Library et ~/Library

Explore les deux.


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Regarde bien.
> 
> Ne pas confondre /Library et ~/Library
> 
> Explore les deux.





je l'ai refait et regarder dans les deux. je vois les dossiers ou je dois chercher mais il n'y a rien dedans que je dois supprimer. je trouve ça bizarre....


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2014)

ne pas exclure que sophos  en ait déplacé une partie
(je sais plus comment sophos gere la quarantaine)

en tous cas le fait que tu trouves un dossier
/Library/Application Support/VSearch 

montre bien qu'il y a eu du contenu


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ne pas exclure que sophos  en ait déplacé une partie
> (je sais plus comment sophos gere la quarantaine)
> 
> en tous cas le fait que tu trouves un dossier
> ...




je me suis peut-être mal exprimer. je trouve les dossier library, application support mais je ne trouve pas les dossiers vsearch... ou tout ceux écrit à la fin de ce que je dois chercher.

par contre dans chaque dossiers je retrouve des dossiers avec des nom avec sophos dedans


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2014)

merci d'etre un peu plus precis
 chemin des fichiers et noms exacts


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> merci d'etre un peu plus precis
> chemin des fichiers et noms exacts



dans framework:

AEProfiling.framework
AERegistration.framework
AudioMixEngine.framework
GenieoExtra.framework
iTunesLibrary.framework
NyxAudioAnalysis.framework
PluginManager.framework
SAVI.framework
SUMScanKit.framework


dans applications support:

Adobe
App Store
Apple
com.apple.TCC
CrashReporter
GarageBand
iLifeMediaBrowser
Logic
Macromedia
ProApps
Script Editor
Sophos



dans launch agents:

com.genieoinnovation.macextension.plist
com.sophos.uiserver.plist


dans launch daemons:

com.adobe.fpsaud.plist
com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client.plist
com.sophos.autoupdate.plist
com.sophos.configuration.plist
com.sophos.intercheck.plist
com.sophos.notification.plist
com.sophos.scan.plist
com.sophos.sxld.plist
com.sophos.webd.plist



dans privilège:

com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client



et dans applications support dans la library cache:

AddressBook
Aperture
App Store
Apple
Automator
com.apple.QuickLook
com.apple.TCC
CrashReporter
Dock
EasyFind
iLifeMediaBrowser
MobileSync
Nexway
NotificationCenter
org.videolan.vlc
Preview
Skype
Sophos Anti-Virus
SyncServices
Ubiquity
VLC


voilà tout ce que je trouve


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2014)

quebecd a dit:


> dans framework:
> 
> AEProfiling.framework
> AERegistration.framework
> ...



Coucou !

Revoilà notre ami Genieo. 

T&#8217;as vu les machins que j&#8217;ai surligné en rouge ? Voilà le vilain adware.

Alors tu fais comme indiqué ici :
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-genieo/

Et si tu comprends pas, demande à un Ontarien.


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Coucou !
> 
> Revoilà notre ami Genieo.
> 
> ...






lol!!!je vais essayer merci





édit:j'utilise google translate mais il dise plusieurs fois et en rouge qu'il faut suivre à la lettre les instructions au risque de faire des dommages irréversible à son mac. j'ai as vraiment le gout de risquer. y a t'il un autre moyen de virer cette saleté ( qui d'ailleurs vient d'ou) ou c'est la seule façon de m'en débarrasser. merci!!!





edit 2: meme si je voulais tenter ça reste très complexe comme démarche. je dois trouver ceci et le supprimer... mais je ne le trouve évidement pas

  /private/etc/launchd.conf 

une idée??


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2014)

Dommages logiciels, je te rassure. Si t&#8217;as des sauvegardes (il faut faire des sauvegardes) t&#8217;en est quitte pour une grosse réinstallation.

Ce qu&#8217;il veut dire, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il faut avant tout commencer par retirer ceci :
/private/etc/launchd.conf

Il est possible que ce fichier ne soit pas présent. Genieo se caractérise par une grande diversité de configuration.

Si le fichier est présent, tu le mets dans la corbeille et tu redémarres.

Maintenant, si tu utilises le Adware Removal Tool tu peux passer à la suite.


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dommages logiciels, je te rassure. Si tas des sauvegardes (il faut faire des sauvegardes) ten est quitte pour une grosse réinstallation.
> 
> Ce quil veut dire, cest quil faut avant tout commencer par retirer ceci :
> /private/etc/launchd.conf
> ...




ok merci ça devrait donc être correct.

ma question est ou dois je trouver ce dossier. private/ect/launch?

après ça donc si je le trouve pas c'est pas grave je peux continuer avec la suite.

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2014)

Finder > Aller > Aller au dossier

Tu tapes : /private/etc


----------



## quebecd (31 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Finder > Aller > Aller au dossier
> 
> Tu tapes : /private/etc





parfait merci 

je ne l'ai pas trouver.

je ne dois donc pas l'avoir!

je passe à l'étape suivante

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------




quebecd a dit:


> parfait merci
> 
> je ne l'ai pas trouver.
> 
> ...





voilà je viens de faire ce que j'ai pu comprendre mais le problème est hélas encore la.

c'est vraiment pas simple à faire... je n'ai trouver que les dossiers qui était souligner dans le message précédent. le dossier genieo est introuvable dans mon ordi. pourtant j'imagine que le problème vient en grande partie de la.

que puis-je faire d'autres?

je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait de mal...


----------

